# Tutorial basico del  Pcb Wizard



## santiago (Nov 11, 2008)

Hay muchos conocidos que tienen este programa y aun tienen dudas sobre como usarlo
tiene muchas fotos, presten atensión y es un machete importante.

no les recomiendo que pasen de livewire a pcb wizard automaticamente, por ahi no te rutea todo
Tutorial hecho por mi si no entienden solo pregunten

antes que nada no se olviden de cambiar la dimension de el area de trabajo de 0.1 in a 0.025in queda mas exacto (no jode para hacer las pistas donde queremos)

http://www.imagehosting.com/

Primer paso: selecciona los componentes y arrastralos hasta la pantalla en blanco, o anda arrastrandolos a medida que los uses, y acordate si te falta uno fabricalo con pads (icono que es un circulito azul en la parte de arriba de la pantalla), o fijate en los integrated circuitos, que hay de muchisimas patas, de todas formas y tamaños (en la foto se mustran un integrado, una resistencia y un condensador y en la barra de herramientas se ven algunos encapsulados)
http://www.imagehosting.com/


segundo: traza todas las pistas, osea uni todos los componentes entre si con la liñita roja (pista: es el icono que tiene como una "L" en rojo ), pero despues de trazar todo tenes que tener en cuenta el ancho de la pista, no es lo mismo alimentar un led que un motor de 7 amperes, eso se cambia haciendole click derecho  a la pista y cambiando el widt
http://www.imagehosting.com/
http://www.imagehosting.com/
http://www.imagehosting.com/
http://www.imagehosting.com/
http://www.imagehosting.com/
   (sigue a lo ultimo (imagen8)

tercer paso: despues de tener todo unido, arma el copper area, que es como una pista gigante que te ocupa todos los espacios vacios, tambien puede ser usado como masa, la herramienta copper area esta arriba es un rectangulito rojo que esta al lado de uno verde, para aplicarlo es lo mismo que cuando dibujamos un cuadrado en word, se elige el punto inicio y de ahi partis hacia las esquinas de tu circuito me explico?
(fotos a lo ultimo 9-12)


cuarto paso: si queres usar el copper area como masa tenes que anclar todos los pads que queres a tierra(pad: circulito donde se hace el agujero para que entre algun componente)
para eso se le hace doble click y se cambia lo que dice hole, y ,gap a 0 entonces el programa interpreta que ese pin va a masa o tierra o al copper area como quieras llamarle
(fotos a lo ultimo)

como anclar a masa un pad si en vez de ser un pad individual es un integrado? por ej: bueno es casi lo mismo se le hace click con el boton derecho al integrado , se selecciona el boton pads, entras y cambias los valores hole y gap, igual que hoy con el pad individual, con esta funcion TODOS los pads del integrado var a masa o al copper area, como se soluciona ? facil, cuando le hagas la pista que una cualquiera de los pads con otra cosa , este pin deja de estar a masa o al copper area, me explico?
(fotos a lo ultimo)

y si el pin no va conectado a nada ?: bueno jeje le haces un punto con la herramienta para hacer las pistas, y vas a ver que queda aislado, solito si estar conectado a nada
(fotos a lo ultimo)

paso quinto: listos para imprimir: (esto es en caso ed que uses el metodo impresora laser)

primero: a la izquierda tenes como una barra vertical donde estan todos los tipos de vista, vas a ver que esta undido en "normal", bueno primero te recomiendo que imprimas una hoja con esta vista (ctrl+p) y luego volviendo a la barra de la izquierda pulsamos en la vista "atwork", cargamos el papel termico en la impresora, imprimimos, planchamos, quemamos con percloruro ferrico y plaqueta lista, el tutorial parece extenso pero despues de 2 o 3 plaquetas lo manejan y conocen como la palma de su mano
(fotos a lo ultimo)


FOTOS (no segui poniendolas de a una por un problema en el hosting de las imagenes) las imagenes estan en orden hacique no se hagan drama

click para agrandar



 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 




yo por mi parte no quiero mas la plancha y el acido y me voy a armar la fresadora de esteca55

tambien se pueden generar archivos gerber con el pcb wizard si nesecitan como hacerlo pidanlo y les digo sin problemas


saludos y espero que esta información escasa o mucha segun la consideren les sea de mucha utilidad

para los moderadores, este tutorial ya lo habia subido en otro tema, pero como era un tema extenso y se fue por las ramas, era dificil encontrar el tutorial para algunos que lo nesecitaban, ahora queda mas a mano, si es necesario borren el otro mensaje


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 12, 2008)

Exelente tutorial,  yo uso el pcb wizard para el 100% de mis placas , lo de usar el cooper para las masas de está muy bueno y deja una mejor presentación de la placa. 
Al principio donde pusiste: 
antes que nada no se olviden de cambiar la dimension de el area de trabajo de 0.1 in a 0.025in queda mas exacto (no jode para hacer las pistas donde queremos) 
se puede hacer más fino el ajuste todavía llendote a custom y dandole un valor manual para que te quede de 0.010


----------



## santiago (Nov 12, 2008)

gracias por la data, ya sabia eso, pero ya con 0,025 sos libre para hacer lo que querees, solamente que vallas a hacer alguna placa smd con pistas bien finitas

saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 13, 2008)

Tenés razón , una cosa que yo no se hacer es agregar la vista real de los componentes con transparencias y demás. Si pudieras hacer algo sobre eso estaría buenisimo


----------



## pepechip (Nov 13, 2008)

Traviato dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Me ha parecido muy interesante este manual, así que me he tomado la libertad de pasarlo a .doc y .pdf para que se pueda compartir mejor.
> Espero haber puesto las imágenes en el orden correcto.
> ...



Moyano Jonathan dijo: se puede hacer más fino el ajuste todavía llendote a custom y dandole un valor manual para que te quede de 0.010

Traviato no estaria de mas que modificaras el archivo y introdujeras ademas el comentario de Moyano Jonathan, ya que este aporte puede ser interesante en algunos casos.


----------



## Traviato (Nov 13, 2008)

Hecho.


----------



## santiago (Nov 14, 2008)

a la izquierda hay una barra que te dice normal, real work, atwork etc etc,  pinchas en real word y te sale la placa en 2D

saludos


----------



## eddingfred (Nov 17, 2008)

Saludos compañeros tengo el siguiente problema con este pcb,
http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pcb233uh0.jpg
quisiera usar el coper areo en este diseño cojiendo el pin 1 del CN1, el pin 6 del IC1 y el pin 5 de CN2, les comento que esta autorruteado por el programa, he seguido el manual pero no hay manero no se que estoy haciendo mal..Gracias

PD le subo el pcb.


----------



## chiqoelectro (Dic 7, 2008)

una pregunta, puedo pasa los graficos del pcbwizard al limewire? i si pueden subir un tuto del limewire muchisimo mejooor


----------



## moreno12 (Dic 10, 2008)

hola eddingfred  

mira esto es lo mejor q pude hacer en el pcb fijate si te sirve espero  si

saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 17, 2009)

me explican como unir un pin al copper area? no puedo hacerlo
Gracias!


----------



## Nimer (Ago 17, 2009)

Quiero armar el PCB, y me dice "Unable to convert design. No design found on the current page"

Cómo lo transformadorrmo en diseño?


----------



## santiago (Ago 18, 2009)

probaste abriendo los 2 programas (live-pcbwiz) y despues pinchando en convert?

saludos


----------



## Ulianov (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola, en esta pagina http://www.direccionando.com/2009/01/01/tutorial-pcb-wizard/ , hay un video-tutorial muy interesante..
gracias a el, pude terminar mi trabajo de la secundaria!

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 28, 2009)

mikelSe dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias por el tutorial
> 
> donde puedo encontrar mas componentes para la libreria??
> 
> me sirvio mucho el tutorial



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/plantillas-pcb-wizard-11481/

Ahí los tienes...

Saludos


----------



## Spam18 (Dic 2, 2009)

tengo una duda... elemental... como sé que resistores poner si salen solamente medidas y no valos ohmico?, es decir influye si pongo uno de medidas diferentes?, y si es asi, como puedo identificarlo?

no entiendo la simbologia... eso es.


----------



## dragondgold (Ene 29, 2010)

Si es la versión demo creo que no se puede guardar sino la opción de guardado esta en la esquina superior izquierda es como un disquete o en la barra de arriba en Archivos y Guardar o Guardar como...

Saludos


----------



## Pablet (Mar 17, 2010)

hola!! yo tengo un problema. .  cuando pongo un zocalo de 40 pines (40 PIN DIL), y luego lo imprimo, las patillas no coinciden con un encapsulado de 40 pines de por ejemplo un PIC. . . no toco nada de la escala ni nada. .  sabeis porque pasa esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2010)

Pablet dijo:


> hola!! yo tengo un problema. .  cuando pongo un zocalo de 40 pines (40 PIN DIL), y luego lo imprimo, las patillas no coinciden con un encapsulado de 40 pines de por ejemplo un PIC. . . no toco nada de la escala ....


Mira si en la impresora no hay algo mal configurado, por ejemplo:
"Ajustar a tamaño de papel"


----------



## Pablet (Mar 17, 2010)

gracias fogonazo!!lo imprimi en la universidad en la fotocopiadora y puede que estuviera marcada esa opcion.
Un saludo!


----------



## Angeleueti (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola, es mi primera vez y a ver si resolveis la duda con el Pcb Wizard.
Me han pasado un componente creado, ya con su  layout. Este componente es como una regleta para conectar un microcontrolador para no soldarlo y poder reutilizador, y consta de las patillas rectangulares de conexion y 2 circulares de sujecion. Mi pregunta es que quiero modificarlo y alargar las patillas rectangulares sin tocar las circulares para que al soldarlo sea mas facil, yo lo que hago es boton derecho y en pads cambiar largo ,pero los modifica todos hasta los redondos, e probado en distintas capas por si era eso pero sigo sin consiguirlo. ¿ sabe alguien si puedo modificar los pads individualmente?.


----------



## ELIO (Ago 9, 2011)

eddingfred dijo:


> Saludos compañeros tengo el siguiente problema con este pcb,
> http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pcb233uh0.jpg
> quisiera usar el coper areo en este diseño cojiendo el pin 1 del CN1, el pin 6 del IC1 y el pin 5 de CN2, les comento que esta autorruteado por el programa, he seguido el manual pero no hay manero no se que estoy haciendo mal..Gracias
> 
> PD le subo el pcb.



hola un poco tarde pero talves era esto lo que querias


----------



## Ito Hunter (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola santiago oye una preguntota fijate q*ue* no se a que demonios le movi y cambie el ancho de las pistas entonces me salen unas pistas tamaño diablo y al final tengo q*ue* estar cambiando todas de tamaño y la neta es fastidioso si me puedes ayudar te lo agradecere


----------



## HI5MLE (Abr 17, 2013)

Saludo estoy utilizando el PCBWIZARD para hacer esquematico y pasarlo a PCB, en especial estoy tratando de hacer un programador Universal con el IC  Max232.  pongo todos los componentes que son pocos, pero al convertirlo ahy componentes como el DB9 que no aparecen, asi como los PAD o circulos azules si puede alguien guiarme soy novato y quiero aprender.

le paso la imagen del programador.

Es sencillo pero no lo puedo componer.

Gracias Mil


----------

